
Satellite data suggests coronavirus may have hit China earlier - ktln2
https://abcnews.go.com/International/satellite-data-suggests-coronavirus-hit-china-earlier-researchers/story?id=71123270&fbclid=IwAR183FFeAUQFxBlGgOrXQZ0prvbZnT8r8pyQLNd773totbRxiAavSBueCjw
======
ktln2
source:
[https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42669767?fbclid=IwAR1j1S2P...](https://dash.harvard.edu/handle/1/42669767?fbclid=IwAR1j1S2PBBQ3C0wDx_oMftxpR_YdwAtBapQXkQ3Sgja1Q50iqh4LtwoFxco)

